# spalted wood ?



## cw log&veneer (Mar 7, 2011)

sawed this peice today,i am not sure what kind of wood it is ? possible sycamore,maple or maybe beech. neat looking though.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Very neat looking, nice spalt. :yes:


.


----------



## cw log&veneer (Mar 7, 2011)

thanks daren ,my son fished that peice out of the river .


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2009)

That is some awsome wood.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

We are having flooding here. I talked to the drainage district manager this morning. He is also the rural road commissioner, he was dropping off mower blades to my sharpening shop...Anyway they are doing some ditch/waterway/river clearing once the water goes down. I asked him to keep me in mind when they dig some funky logs out.  He has hooked me up before bigtime. All fresh felled stuff from road jobs. I just recently got to thinking about river logs and how to get them, he would be the only way I think I could get them legally from the local river.


.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

cw, if you post some closeups showing the grain, maybe we can identify the wood

Nice spalt.


----------



## cw log&veneer (Mar 7, 2011)

ok thanks


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Definately a cool score. Awesome lookin stuff.


----------



## cw log&veneer (Mar 7, 2011)

Daren said:


> We are having flooding here. I talked to the drainage district manager this morning. He is also the rural road commissioner, he was dropping off mower blades to my sharpening shop...Anyway they are doing some ditch/waterway/river clearing once the water goes down. I asked him to keep me in mind when they dig some funky logs out.  He has hooked me up before bigtime. All fresh felled stuff from road jobs. I just recently got to thinking about river logs and how to get them, he would be the only way I think I could get them legally from the local river.
> 
> 
> .


 yea i fish the ohio a lot and i see some dandys out there ,i m pretty sure drift wood is okay to get


----------



## mickit (Oct 5, 2009)

We used to fish logs out of the Tennessee river(Kentucky lake portion) Some awesome wood down there.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Yea I could snag small driftwood, and have for different little projects. It's just the biggin's I have eyeballed in log jambs I am talking about. #1 I don't have the equipment to extract them. And the legality part is, unless I am mistaken, the Corp of Engineers on this watershed considers that ''habitat'' and can't be messed with by John Q. Citizen. But the local drainage district ''has to do what they have to do'' and can bust beaver damns/log jambs/remove big logs from streams and rivers.


.


----------

